# where do i start?



## airbrusheffect (May 24, 2014)

Hi all.

complete newbie here when it comes to routers and most powertools in general.

basically im an airbrush artist.
you can look me up on facebook or instagram under Airbrush Effect if you would like to get an idea on what i do.

my new hairbrain idea is to create xmas display cutouts for people to buy that i then airbrush xmas related images on and hopefully sell a few. =D

ive spoken to a few people who have all sugested that my life would be made alot easier if i had a router?

so basically id need to cut into either MDF (custom wood) or for the outdoors person something durable like perspex.

i have no idea where to begin, whats available or even what prices id be looking at.

ideally a routher that i can connect to my macbook pro and send simple designs to, so it would cut out by itself would be amazing. but im sure that realistically id have to control the router myself and cut them. 

like i said, im a total noob so any info is appreciated.

thanks in advance =D


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Hi Jamie and welcome to the forum.

You might be interested in the CNC section of the forum if you're looking for pc controlled routing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with the title of your thread! If you intend to make commercial quantities of such items then as mentioned above a CNC router is the way to go however, if the items are much bigger than about 300mm then a large and EXPENSIVE machine would be required. There are two solutions as I see it, one sub-contract the work, there are firms all over the place that specialize in doing this kind of thing from a thumb drive. The other method is to rough cutout the figures on a band saw then, with one that has been carefully cut and sanded use it as a master template and attach it to several rough cut ones to be cleaned up on a router table.
If the latter method interests you then I would suggest that you spend some time looking at my series 1 to 5 of routing for beginners after which you should know sufficient to carry on with your projects.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

It's all about budget. The more you spend the more automatic the process becomes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jamie, welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Jamie; welcome!
Harry gave you really good advice. You're a professional artist, taking on the task of actually making the blanks is going to cut into where your talent (and moneymaking) lays. There's no shame in subcontracting out some aspects of your production; having a CNC shop do the precision cutting is just pragmatic. It'd take years to make back the capital you'd invest.
I know a lot of luthiers sub out their finishing as it is a p.i.t.a. for them, and the pro finishers just simply do a way better job of it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jamie, glad to see you join our community


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If the work piec is large enough, and not very intricate, I would use a jig saw and a fine tooth blade such as a metal cutting blade. That would yield a smooth cut.

Are you talking about things like yard art that we see in the yards at Christmas time? Jig saw for sure. The way I see it, cut it to the approximate size and shape as needed, sand a little here and there. You are the artist. Make it look good and no one will every know you were off by 1/4 inch somewhere. 

That is similar to installing cabinets in a house with crooked or uneven walls and unlevel floors. It is the installers job to make everything look good.

Good luck. Post some pics of your stuff when you can.
Mike


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*just another note*

What the other guys have told you is all very good advice, just another note to consider if you have the talent to be an air brush artique then I would be keeping my fingers away
From table saws, routers and bandsaws without experience
Sorry for sounding negative just be safe


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jamie,

I went to your website. You are so very talented! and so is Harry. I suggest you look at what he has uploaded to help you decide which direction you go.


----------



## airbrusheffect (May 24, 2014)

Baahaha.. Peter that's an absolute pissa! laughed my head off at your comment. and truth be told you are probably right. lol

Thanks heaps for the info guys, that's ALOT of solid info. 
It is more than i anticipated for it to cost. and as you guys have mentioned, i think my time is best spent painting the pictures rather than buying, setting up and cutting the templates out. 

Yes it is for an outdoor display of xmas items like people place out front of their homes.

I plan to add my own touches to the boring images we have all become accustomed to.
a cutout that hangs off ones roof guttering of Santa trying not to fall off the roof, with part of his bum crack showing is one idea.

and incorporating current childrens movies and making them xmas themed, such as Monsters Inc, Despicable Me (minions) etc. is something i think would sell well.

currently (after reading your replies) im sourcing out somewhere locally that can cut the stencils for me. and just factor the price into the budget.

my second option will be to setup a jigsaw setup. given the costs involved i dont think i should be pouring money into something im only just testing out. id be better off waiting a year or two to see how popular they may or may not become. (alot comes down the creativity of the designs).

my third option is ive found someone local who has made their own CNC Router and i'll enquire about the costs of making one from scratch as he has done, or alternatively i could get a good price for this person to cut them for me.

So i will keep my options open, and see how i fair. I'll keep you guys posted on my progress as you've all been so incredibly helpful. =)

Thanks for the comments on my artwork guys. i felt i needed to share the link so you would see that im serious about seeking out making this potential product.

im still laughing peter.. hehe =D


----------

